# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  DIY CNC C frame của GHOANG và THUYEN1982

## ghoang

Sau một thời gian rất dài luyện công, bây giờ thì có chút kiến thức để dựng con máy cho mục đích cá nhân. sau đây là thông số của em nó:
+ hành trình XYZ: 300x200x200mm.
+ Y và Z xài combo của UIA còn X thì tự chế.
+ Phần điện thì sử dụng AC servo 400W MR-J2S-40A cho trục Y và Z còn X thì đang tìm.
+ Phần mềm điều khiển dùng Mach3 với BOB tự DIY.
Mong các bạn chém nhiệt tình để em rut kinh nghiệm.

Trục Y: combo của UIA


Trục X: tự chế



Trục Z: Combo của UIA



Toàn cảnh em nó (chưa hoàn thành)

----------

anhcos, ít nói, CKD, Mr.L

----------


## writewin

^^ có ng đam mê C với em rồi, he he ủa anh Ghoang voi anh thuyên ở gần nhau ah ^^

----------


## ghoang

Chỉ cách nhau cái giậu mồng tơi thôi. nhờ có Thuyên giấc mơ CNC của em mới thành hiện thực đó bác ah

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy phay vật liệu gì vậy anh, có nhét thêm gì vài cái khung rỗng ruột không anh.

----------


## ghoang

Đang gia cố thêm để có thể nâng cấp lên phay sắt. Hiện tại chắc chỉ phay nhôm và PCB là chính. Dự định đổ xi măng vào chỗ rống.
Con spin phay sắt của em đã có chồng chưa?

----------


## Khoa C3

Chưa anh ạ, nhưng mà em tính giữ để làm con C nữa. Em cũng đổ bê tông máy rồi, rẻ mà tăng được khoản khối lượng khá nhều. Anh đổ mác 250 thôi nhé, mác cao đễ nứt lắm. Mà phải hàn tua rua bên trong cho bê tông nó có chỗ bám.

----------


## Nam CNC

uổng quá , mấy em UIA yếu lắm à , nếu dùng 2 ray riêng loại 15 thì ok , chứ loại ray nhỏ nhét rãnh thì loại này dành cho truyền động , sao không tự ráp như bộ X luôn , thấy khung sắt mà combo nhôm thì khó nuốt sắt lắm nha.

----------


## ghoang

sẽ giá cố thêm 2 ray 2 bên trục Y nữa anh Nam khi làm có dự liệu điều này rồi. Anh có cặp nào hành trình sử dụng 200mm thì hú em nhé. Hôm nay đi tìm mà giá chát quá

----------


## ghoang

Dạo này bận quá nên bỏ bê em nó. để em nói khỏi rơi vào quên lãng lấy ra sơn lại và gắn trục X.

Lên trục X và Y nhưng vẫn thiếu cặp ray gia cố trục Y.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Thấy bộ nhôm để bên dưới cảm giác thấy nó yếu yếu thế nào nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

ghoang, thuyên1982

----------


## ghoang

> Thấy bộ nhôm để bên dưới cảm giác thấy nó yếu yếu thế nào nhỉ


Đang tìm cặp ray gia cố thêm nữa bác

----------


## jacky chain

Dự án có tiến triển rồi. hôm nào đi làm ngang nhớ cho em xem với nha. he he tuần này mình cũng ráng tranh thủ show hàng con router của mình mới được

----------


## ghoang

Ok thôi Phong. Khi nào ghé nhớ phone trước vì mấy nay đi làm toàn về trễ. Phong hỏi địa điểm chưa qua tuần Em, anh và Thuyên đi 1 chuyến

----------


## jacky chain

Em sẽ hỏi kỹ lại thằng bạn em lần nữa. Tuần này thì em bận rồi thứ 6 em phải về quê sửa lại con CNC router cùi bắp của em. hix con nhà nghèo mà máy cứ hư hoài.

----------


## nhatson

dư án này lâu rồi ko thấy tăm hơi dì nửa thế ah?

b.r

----------


## ghoang

> dư án này lâu rồi ko thấy tăm hơi dì nửa thế ah?
> 
> b.r


Bác nhắc em mới nhớ, báo cáo là máy đã xong lâu rồi ah, cuối tuần rảnh chụp hình báo cáo kết quả sau  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

làm cái clip test cho máu ah, em đang máu C frame, có điều chưa đủ lên não ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

2 pác này làm em lại máu , Vậy là lại giải tán 1 số đồ và chuẩn bị làm 1 con H hoặc C cho máu. Nhưng chỉ làm đc tới nhôm sắt ko biết tính sức bền và kết cấu nên đành ngậm ngùi khi nào trình ta lên ta chiến

----------

